# The ice is thin..........here!



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been trying to catch up on a bunch of threads in this forum.

A lot of snippy stuff going on from many.

Fair warning to all going forward. The ice is thin and you may fall through, tread carefully please.

Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sad but some people don't like to be warned about thin ice.....


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

I cannot believe all of negative stuff that was posted. I travel solo most of the time, so I personally would not venture onto any ice unless reports on here are solid. I am also newer to the sport, so I have never 'spudded out' onto the ice. I certainly would never call someone stupid for doing so. In fact, they are a lot safer doing so when the season is starting, and the season is ending. I was just happy to see someone catching something other than flack on these forums.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

bukinut said:


> I cannot believe all of negative stuff that was posted. ...



Has gotten kind of wild at times. Never will forget the post two years ago stating that a member should be charged with child endangerment for taking his nephew’s kids out onto 8 – 10” of ice.


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

Hahaha. Maybe if they were driving out to their spot. Lol!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

nixmkt said:


> Has gotten kind of wild at times. Never will forget the post two years ago stating that a member should be charged with child endangerment for taking his nephew’s kids out onto 8 – 10” of ice.


 The guy who made those statements got handled by the community good and proper and hasn't been seen or heard from since ️


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Somebody fell through this morning and it will be 30 days before he's thrown a life line. 
Once he's out, should he fall in again there will be no rescue.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Good good


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It won't take long for strike two


----------

